# Georgie Boy and Me



## Tim Haake

Hi everybody.  I talked myself into buying a 1987 Georgie Boy and now see the pains of what can possibly turn out to be a money pit!  Anyway I do like it and it runs well.  I am the third owner and there were sufficent records to verify the mileage.  My biggest issue at the moment is to find info on the model I have which is called a Cruise Master but when I look at that model on the internet the Cruise Master is a Class A coach and my Cruise Master LM is built on a 1987 Ford chassis.  The new Georgie Boys call their Class C RVs built on Ford chassis a Maverick I think.  Well anyway I am not sure what I bought Class A or Class C.  Not that that matters since what I really need the most is operating instructions and most needed a wiring diagram.

If anyone can point me in he correct direction it sure would help.  Are tere any members of tis forum that own an older Georgie Boy?  I found a real nice website for he Georgie Boy but no one monitors it after no response to many requests.

Tim


----------



## Nicole Rushing

Here you can find your desired material; https://manualsink.com/georgie-boy-camping-owners-manuals.aspx
http://www.irv2.com/forums/misc.php...76&external_page=http://www.cdr-roc.com/89JD/
Hope it will help you.


----------



## C Nash

If it is like this it's an A Class.  A


----------



## Ar-Vee33

I think there's a problem with the youtube link


----------



## frehleychik75

Tim Haake said:


> Hi everybody.  I talked myself into buying a 1987 Georgie Boy and now see the pains of what can possibly turn out to be a money pit!  Anyway I do like it and it runs well.  I am the third owner and there were sufficent records to verify the mileage.  My biggest issue at the moment is to find info on the model I have which is called a Cruise Master but when I look at that model on the internet the Cruise Master is a Class A coach and my Cruise Master LM is built on a 1987 Ford chassis.  The new Georgie Boys call their Class C RVs built on Ford chassis a Maverick I think.  Well anyway I am not sure what I bought Class A or Class C.  Not that that matters since what I really need the most is operating instructions and most needed a wiring diagram.
> 
> If anyone can point me in he correct direction it sure would help.  Are tere any members of tis forum that own an older Georgie Boy?  I found a real nice website for he Georgie Boy but no one monitors it after no response to many requests.
> 
> Tim


I have the same issue with my 1985 georgie boy class c----NO info whatsoever....like it never existed.


----------

